

Here's why apps won't be ready for the new iPad - ale55andro
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57396760-37/heres-why-apps-wont-be-ready-for-the-new-ipad/

======
dspillett
> _While the iPad renders things like text for the sharper screen
> automatically, ... textures and other art assets need to be redone to better
> utilize the extra pixels._

> _... some applications have ballooned in size, which includes Apple's own
> apps. Pages ... went from 95MB to 269MB while Numbers ... increased from
> 109MB to 283MB._

I find it hard to believe the that bumps of this size are primarily to do with
the resolution of graphics for interface purposes, even if they are keeping
two copies of everything (one for hi resolution and one for low). If it is
then the team working on those apps is doing something very wrong. I've not
looked into the details but I suspect the feature sets have ballooned
significantly too.

~~~
seppo0010
I think those numbers make sense. It is not just a new set of images (which
could duplicate the application size) is a new set with four times the size of
the biggest size you already had.

~~~
dspillett
My problem with the sizes is that I wouldn't have thought there war _that_
much graphical content in that sort of application. Just toolbar (and other)
button images, a few for fancy effects on the apps "crome" and a high res
image or two for splash screens. Perhaps I'm behind the times there?

